# Bowing Out



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

This used to be such a wonderful forum, and I loved it. Lately, though, it seems to be going downhill and picking up speed. Some of the things I see on here are not helpful at all, so I am bowing out. Thanks to all who have helped me over the years, with advice, instructions, patterns, etc., and I hope I have helped a few others.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I understand your reasoning. I, too, dislike so many of the comments--but, I find if I remain on the "newest & active" topics....most of these posters are positive. A majority of the "nasty" posts end up in the "Attic"--which is as disgusting as those who post. All you have to do is read the "Attic" once to know how crude some people are--and once was enough for me.

Regret your departure--take care. We have so many wonderful posters who are humble, kind, understanding and really great listeners! Kudos to them--and forget the trashy ones!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I fully understand your opinion, and share that sentiment. I've been following less lately and will probably drop out also. I've joined the forum on Ravelry, but find it harder to navigate. Perhaps KP's demise is what the owners have in mind. So sad.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I wish that you'd reconsider because you could keep adding positive things.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Its sad to see you go. ???? But the Ravelry group is always there for you too. Sending you hugs and best wishes.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I wonder just how many less posts there are since old Admin is mia? That is where the income comes from, each post. Perhaps they will think it turned out to be less lucrative than expected and will get with the program and monitor more, or maybe they think KP is a benign entity of little old ladies Knitting, you know stereotyping, lol! 
Boy I would miss the nice postings but do quit reading quicker on some posts because politics jumps right in.
You will still have the ability to see all and enjoy the sharing even if you don't look or post everyday. If I had known I was going to be into perpetuity on this forum I would not have joined but I knew nothing about forums , the net etc. and did not research that part. I certainly would get more knitting done if I didn't open KP.
Happy Knitting to you.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I just consider the source and move on. Don’t let the them keep you from enjoying the wonderful people and info found here.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

why are you still here if you are so big on the raverly group. ? just curious


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

me too. i will not be opening this site anymore. shame as i have enjoyed it for many years. i enjoyed the swaps until they finished and have run off some wonderful patterns for the premmies.
goodbye


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I really hate to lose touch with some of the wonderful members on kp, especially JessicaJean and those like her. I will continue to check out the site, but will be extremely selective in what I click on. The problem seems to be that admin, that used to move negative posts to the attic, is no longer available. I am ashamed of some of the "adults" that have decided to bring down this formerly good, friendly, helpful site. I will no longer recommend it to others. I have seen the post that others have commented on, the porn, cruel, negative posts that have spoiled our KP and I do not open threads that I even suspect of being this type of post.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

luvrcats said:


> I understand your reasoning. I, too, dislike so many of the comments--but, I find if I remain on the "newest & active" topics....most of these posters are positive. A majority of the "nasty" posts end up in the "Attic"--which is as disgusting as those who post. All you have to do is read the "Attic" once to know how crude some people are--and once was enough for me.
> 
> Regret your departure--take care. We have so many wonderful posters who are humble, kind, understanding and really great listeners! Kudos to them--and forget the trashy ones!


I do not see myself as a disgusting person, I read and post there often. But you are welcome to your opinion.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

cbjllinda said:


> why are you still here if you are so big on the raverly group. ? just curious


The Ravelry groups are not to be seen as competition to KP, rather as a place to stay in touch in case this place is gone one morning. You can be in both.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

sorry to see you go but all groups have people that drive you crazy and say things that they should not but that is life. if you bow out on every bad thing that happens you are going to wind up all by yourself. there are so many good things that go on here to make up for any of the bad. life long friendships and knitting or chrocheting which is why this group was started in the first place. I have loved this group for a long time now and will not give up on it because a few people have decided that they want to get everyone into a new group. I have not had any of the problems they have been talking about. occasionally people will get carried away on a topic that has absolutely nothing at all to do with knitting or chorcheting but when that happens you have the option to ignore and and click on something else. it is much like your television. if you see something you don't like on t.v. do your throw out the t.v? just my opinion.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Perhaps you just need to change the sections of KP that you subscribe to. I only subscribe to Main, Pictures, Machine Knitting and Other Crafts; I have not noticed any 'decay.'


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh, I hate to see you go, hepsubah, and hope you'll reconsider. You've been here almost since inception, and have come to know many positive, helpful folks, as well as being one yourself. I know there is a small group of posters who have become annoying and negative, but that doesn't begin to negate the majority of very kind and interesting fellow crafters world-wide who contribute to making this a special community. Please just try to ignore and skip over the posts that will disturb you, and enjoy the beautiful pictures and conversations and tips from the good friends you've known so long. Lynn


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

gdhavens said:


> I really hate to lose touch with some of the wonderful members on kp, especially JessicaJean and those like her. I will continue to check out the site, but will be extremely selective in what I click on. The problem seems to be that admin, that used to move negative posts to the attic, is no longer available. I am ashamed of some of the "adults" that have decided to bring down this formerly good, friendly, helpful site. I will no longer recommend it to others. I have seen the post that others have commented on, the porn, cruel, negative posts that have spoiled our KP and I do not open threads that I even suspect of being this type of post.


When I saw the porn, which was posted as 'Hi', as if it was a new member, I started a topic with the two names who were doing it. It was amazing how many people told me to just don't look at it or look at the post if I didn't want to see it. What??? How would I know it was going to open to a picture of a penis? Several did thank me for the warning, but I admit I got a little angry at the others.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater, please. KP is at least 85% wonderful and conflict free. If you see a thread title that looks like conflict, skip it. If you click into one not well-labeled, click out of it and move on to that 85%. Give it another chance. Be selective and you can enjoy this site again.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I left the attic for the same reasons. I stick to main, pics, patterns, and sometimes GCC. It is sad to see so much of the bickering back and forth, but find if I stay to those topics it is much healthier for me. It also takes less time to cruise, so other things are getting done, and more knitting time. 
I have no clue what is going on here, I sometimes think Admin just threw his hands in the air, because of all the reporting and trying to keep up with it all. 
I also think if fewer people read what is written in those controversial topics and quit responding to them, eventually those things will decrease. Trolls, and anger should just be ignored. Sorry to see so many making a mass exodus, but totally understand.


----------



## Kristine2001 (Dec 24, 2012)

I agree with AdeleRM. I rarely encounter the troll type posters. Perhaps those who are having trouble should revisit their profile and eliminate the 'tainted' categories. I do enjoy this forum and all the great folks who participate. I've learned so much and am so inspired by the beautiful work that members share. The site is great because we can control what we see. Sure a snarky comment might sneak in, but I just scroll past those. You can be in charge! Make the forum something you enjoy!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

cbjllinda said:


> sorry to see you go but all groups have people that drive you crazy and say things that they should not but that is life. if you bow out on every bad thing that happens you are going to wind up all by yourself. there are so many good things that go on here to make up for any of the bad. life long friendships and knitting or chrocheting which is why this group was started in the first place. I have loved this group for a long time now and will not give up on it because a few people have decided that they want to get everyone into a new group. I have not had any of the problems they have been talking about. occasionally people will get carried away on a topic that has absolutely nothing at all to do with knitting or chorcheting but when that happens you have the option to ignore and and click on something else. it is much like your television. if you see something you don't like on t.v. do your throw out the t.v? just my opinion.


I agree strongly! Stay and make it a better place. I read only knitting .related posts


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

cbjllinda said:


> sorry to see you go but all groups have people that drive you crazy and say things that they should not but that is life. if you bow out on every bad thing that happens you are going to wind up all by yourself. there are so many good things that go on here to make up for any of the bad. life long friendships and knitting or chrocheting which is why this group was started in the first place. I have loved this group for a long time now and will not give up on it because a few people have decided that they want to get everyone into a new group. I have not had any of the problems they have been talking about. occasionally people will get carried away on a topic that has absolutely nothing at all to do with knitting or chorcheting but when that happens you have the option to ignore and and click on something else. it is much like your television. if you see something you don't like on t.v. do your throw out the t.v? just my opinion.


I agree.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

So sorry you feel that way. I haven't seen most of the negative things people are speaking of. I have had some negative responses from posts that I made, most in response to my choice of charity knitting. I can ignore what I don't like. Ravelry is not set up for this type of forum, and I will continue to use it to find patterns. KP will still be my go-to spot in the morning with my ☕.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I totally agree with some of the remarks here, in that you should stay. we always enjoy your posts, and would miss you. please reconsider.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> I understand your reasoning. I, too, dislike so many of the comments--but, I find if I remain on the "newest & active" topics....most of these posters are positive. A majority of the "nasty" posts end up in the "Attic"--which is as disgusting as those who post. All you have to do is read the "Attic" once to know how crude some people are--and once was enough for me.
> 
> Regret your departure--take care. We have so many wonderful posters who are humble, kind, understanding and really great listeners! Kudos to them--and forget the trashy ones!


Thank you so much for painting everyone that reads, and posts in the Attic with such a broad brush. Of course you're entitled to your opinion, and perhaps you'd find the slumatarium more to your liking.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Thank you so much for painting everyone that reads, and posts in the Attic with such a broad brush. Of course you're entitled to your opinion, and perhaps you'd find the slumatarium more to your liking.


Those darn wide paint brushes get us every time.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have always been selective about what I read/look at on KP, if I is something that offends or upsets me I just click off. I wouldn't dream of quitting just because of negative people and their comments. There used to be around 1000 newest topics and now rarely over 500. I think the cause might be because there are a lot more topics than there used to be. I also don't understand why people need to tell us they are quitting. Why not just quit? Maybe they want to be talked out of it, if that is the case then I will say "please stay" the rest of us will miss you.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Charlotte80 said:


> I have always been selective about what I read on KP. I wouldn't dream of quitting just because of negative people and their comments. There used to be around 1000 newest topics and now rarely over 500. I think the cause might be because there are a lot more topics than there used to be. I also don't understand why people need to tell us they are quitting. Why not just quit? Maybe they want to be talked out of it, if that is the case then I will say "please stay" the rest of us will miss you.


I am completely changing the subject, but I saw that you are from Sacramento which has been in our local news lately. Two weeks ago, a skier disappeared off whiteface mt, the fear was that he fell and was off trail, injured. 140 volunteers looked ( during a storm) for him for 6 days. On the 7th day, he called his wife from Sacramento, saying he thought he had a head injury and was very confused.said a trucker picked him up and drove him 44 hours and let him out at a car rental place. He had his credit card, $1000 in cash, ski pants and helmet on ( but did get a hair cut). Of course, people here are crying BS! So, now at the top of Whiteface Mt, there is a new trail sign saying 'Sacramento,2000 mi that way. The other is a joke that there is a portal that takes you to Sacramento.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> I fully understand your opinion, and share that sentiment. I've been following less lately and will probably drop out also. I've joined the forum on Ravelry, but find it harder to navigate. Perhaps KP's demise is what the owners have in mind. So sad.


I used to be pretty active in a group on Ravelry, and then just gradually contributed less and less because it was consuming so much time. Then I must have been looking for a knitting answer and found it on KP, and have been here quite a while now. Now I'm starting to think about curtailing my time here, too, because again, I'm spending more time here than on things I really should be enjoying (or accomplishing!) in real life. I'm starting to feel I'm not sure it's really time well spent.

I know lots of people love it here, and more power to them. It's wonderful that it provides a positive thing to look forward to each day. I'm just starting to feel it just fills time (for me).

That said, I've slowed down before, and then ended up right back to continually logging back on!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

cbjllinda said:


> why are you still here if you are so big on the raverly group. ? just curious


Because the Ravelry group is a back up to if this site doesn't exist one day when we all get up in the morning. I would hate for everyone to not be able to find each other if that does happen. The forum also is not getting as much traffic as there is here. I like seeing what's going on.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

hepsubah said:


> This used to be such a wonderful forum, and I loved it. Lately, though, it seems to be going downhill and picking up speed. Some of the things I see on here are not helpful at all, so I am bowing out. Thanks to all who have helped me over the years, with advice, instructions, patterns, etc., and I hope I have helped a few others.


There are still advice, instructions, and patterns here. Just skip over what you're not interested in. We'd hate to lose you!


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

AdeleRM said:


> Perhaps you just need to change the sections of KP that you subscribe to. I only subscribe to Main, Pictures, Machine Knitting and Other Crafts; I have not noticed any 'decay.'


I do not subscribe to The Attic or General Chit-Chat, but enjoy Main, User Submitted, and Pattern Requests. I guess this why I haven't seen all the nastiness referred to other than the occasional item mis-posted in Main. "They" say ignorance is bliss, so I'm happy with 95% of the content on My KP and have no plans to leave. I am pretty-much house-bound due to health problems so KP is an important part of my day. Three or four times a day my KP friends drop in to "visit" and we talk about all sorts of good and interesting things.

Those who are leaving have every right to do so, but I will not let the trolls and other mean-spirited people ruin what, for me, is a very good thing. Just sayin'.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

tdorminey said:


> I do not subscribe to The Attic or General Chit-Chat, but enjoy Main, User Submitted, and Pattern Requests. I guess this why I haven't seen all the nastiness referred to other than the occasional item mis-posted in Main. "They" say ignorance is bliss, so I'm happy with 95% of the content on My KP and have no plans to leave. I am pretty-much house-bound due to health problems so KP is an important part of my day. Three or four times a day my KP friends drop in to "visit" and we talk about all sorts of good and interesting things.
> 
> Those who are leaving have every right to do so, but I will not let the trolls and other mean-spirited people ruin what, for me, is a very good thing. Just sayin'.


"Just sayin' " very well, tdorminey!

I feel the same way! I do enjoy discussing current events with others, and there are trolls, but I don't read their stuff.

I have learned so much! Before I joined KP, I thought I knew a lot about knitting, but I soon discovered that I still have much to learn every day. Sometimes I learn about knitting, and sometimes I learn about people, and both those subjects are interesting to me.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> When I saw the porn, which was posted as 'Hi', as if it was a new member, I started a topic with the two names who were doing it. It was amazing how many people told me to just don't look at it or look at the post if I didn't want to see it. What??? How would I know it was going to open to a picture of a penis? Several did thank me for the warning, but I admit I got a little angry at the others.


I appreciated knowing all those names and to not want to open them. I cannot believe how naive I still am after all these years, still wanting to think everyone is good here, never think to question someone here as showing porn and such horrendous language. Opened one and closed immediately, disgusting. Forewarned is fore-armed. Some people have too much time on their hands and if I was to supervise them they would be on the end of a pick axe, digging in rock. Bet they would be too tired to post the nasty.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> I appreciated knowing all those names and to not want to open them. I cannot believe how naive I still am after all these years, still wanting to think everyone is good here, never think to question someone here as showing porn and such horrendous language. Opened one and closed immediately, disgusting. Forewarned is fore-armed. Some people have too much time on their hands and if I was to supervise them they would be on the end of a pick axe, digging in rock. Bet they would be too tired to post the nasty.


Agree!!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I would miss KP if I left, so I am staying through thick and thin. I think that once the dust settles, it will get better. I sure hope it doesn't shut down completely. I have had so much help and learned so many new things and had so much support when I asked for prayer that I don't want to leave. I click on newest topics and usually don't have any problems. I just read the posts that are of interest to me and ignore the rest. I hope you find what you are looking for elsewhere. Good luck.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

AdeleRM said:


> Perhaps you just need to change the sections of KP that you subscribe to. I only subscribe to Main, Pictures, Machine Knitting and Other Crafts; I have not noticed any 'decay.'


I have not seen anything objectionable but I only read "Main".


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Montana Gramma said:


> I appreciated knowing all those names and to not want to open them. I cannot believe how naive I still am after all these years, still wanting to think everyone is good here, never think to question someone here as showing porn and such horrendous language. Opened one and closed immediately, disgusting. Forewarned is fore-armed. Some people have too much time on their hands and if I was to supervise them they would be on the end of a pick axe, digging in rock. Bet they would be too tired to post the nasty.


I like your solution to the problem---give 'em a pick axe, and put 'em under your supervision! I'll bet they would regret their actions! You go, girl! ????????????


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I like your solution to the problem---give 'em a pick axe, and put 'em under your supervision! I'll bet they would regret their actions! You go, girl! ????????????


I am a firm believer in consequential behavior! Just ask our boys and a dozen neighbour kids! Lol!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> I left the attic for the same reasons. I stick to main, pics, patterns, and sometimes GCC. It is sad to see so much of the bickering back and forth, but find if I stay to those topics it is much healthier for me. It also takes less time to cruise, so other things are getting done, and more knitting time.
> I have no clue what is going on here, I sometimes think Admin just threw his hands in the air, because of all the reporting and trying to keep up with it all.
> I also think if fewer people read what is written in those controversial topics and quit responding to them, eventually those things will decrease. Trolls, and anger should just be ignored. Sorry to see so many making a mass exodus, but totally understand.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

jvallas said:


> I used to be pretty active in a group on Ravelry, and then just gradually contributed less and less because it was consuming so much time. Then I must have been looking for a knitting answer and found it on KP, and have been here quite a while now. Now I'm starting to think about curtailing my time here, too, because again, I'm spending more time here than on things I really should be enjoying (or accomplishing!) in real life. I'm starting to feel I'm not sure it's really time well spent.
> 
> I know lots of people love it here, and more power to them. It's wonderful that it provides a positive thing to look forward to each day. I'm just starting to feel it just fills time (for me).
> 
> That said, I've slowed down before, and then ended up right back to continually logging back on!


You are so right. The forum is a time user (hopefully not a waster)
But, you add lots of good info and advice. Hang in there. We need you.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

WendyMargaret said:


> You are so right. The forum is a time user (hopefully not a waster)
> But, you add lots of good info and advice. Hang in there. We need you.


My sentiments exactly!

We all need each other, and for so many different reasons. It enriches our lives to connect to so many different people from so many diffrrent places.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

WendyMargaret said:


> You are so right. The forum is a time user (hopefully not a waster)
> But, you add lots of good info and advice. Hang in there. We need you.


Thanks. I suspect you'd get along swimmingly without me, but I have my doubts whether I actually can stay away! 
:sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

There are many threads I just don't click on anymore. No need to, there just keep repeating the same thing time after time.

I hope you stay around, but understand if you don't. Remember which folks post things you don't care for and don't click on their tropics.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hepsubah said:


> This used to be such a wonderful forum, and I loved it. Lately, though, it seems to be going downhill and picking up speed. Some of the things I see on here are not helpful at all, so I am bowing out. Thanks to all who have helped me over the years, with advice, instructions, patterns, etc., and I hope I have helped a few others.


Bon voyage!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> Those darn wide paint brushes get us every time.


Yep! :sm23:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I used to be pretty active in a group on Ravelry, and then just gradually contributed less and less because it was consuming so much time. Then I must have been looking for a knitting answer and found it on KP, and have been here quite a while now. Now I'm starting to think about curtailing my time here, too, because again, I'm spending more time here than on things I really should be enjoying (or accomplishing!) in real life. I'm starting to feel I'm not sure it's really time well spent.
> 
> I know lots of people love it here, and more power to them. It's wonderful that it provides a positive thing to look forward to each day. I'm just starting to feel it just fills time (for me).
> 
> That said, I've slowed down before, and then ended up right back to continually logging back on!


You and me both! I don't know if it's possible to quit this addiction. I've tried often.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> My sentiments exactly!
> 
> We all need each other, and for so many different reasons. *It enriches our lives to connect to so many different people from so many diffrrent places.*


Amen!!!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry to see you go. If I see something I don't like I just delete and go on. Happy crafting to you. Nancy


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Whew, J-J. I thought you had opted out, too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Whew, J-J. I thought you had opted out, too.


No. I've signed up with two of the three Ravelry splinter groups that I know about. I'm just covering my bases. I do NOT want to wake up one day to find I've no longer any means of conversing with the great folks I've run into here on KP in the last seven years, including you. I cannot keep up with all the posts _anywhere_, but that's OK. I read what I can, knit betimes, and read again. Sometimes I even nap with catonlap!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No. I've signed up with two of the three Ravelry splinter groups that I know about. I'm just covering my bases. I do NOT want to wake up one day to find I've no longer any means of conversing with the great folks I've run into here on KP in the last seven years, including you. I cannot keep up with all the posts _anywhere_, but that's OK. I read what I can, knit betimes, and read again. Sometimes I even nap with catonlap!


Good. Glad to hear you are still here.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Joy Marshall said:


> Good. Glad to hear you are still here.


Me, too!

KP wouldn't be KP without JJ!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Me, too!
> 
> KP wouldn't be KP without JJ!


Thanks for the accolades, but I'm far from the most important of KPers. We're *all* part of a group of yarn-addicts and we *all* reinforce each other on our yarny journeys.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for the accolades, but I'm far from the most important of KPers. We're *all* part of a group of yarn-addicts and we *all* reinforce each other on our yarny journeys.


That's true. But I won't take back what I said. Guess you'll have to deal with it! ☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm sorry to see anyone leave but, you can always come back & I hope you will.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Having not seen the original posts that caused the trouble I got more and more curious about the Attic. There are very few subscribers compared to other sections and you can unsubscribe. If admin. are no longer policing the site all you have to do surely is unsubscribe from that section? It would be a shame to see more and more good people leave.


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

I have only been on for a few months have not had anything show up but nice things love this forum! Perhaps you have been hacked. I have a pretty good program on all my devices that stops a lot of garbage! Maybe should sign out and rejoin! Th May help. So sorry to lose anyone at 76 I still learning from all you people.!!


----------



## nanaakb1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I only subscribe to these also and do not see objectionable posts. And I don’t go looking in the attic out of curiousity. I am clueless to what is going on.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I wouldn't leave. Avoid the posts that you don't like. Even if you just subscribe to Pictures you'd still be getting something good out of the site.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

dont go! Lets all agree to send positive and helpful pasts, support each other and ignore 'trolls' or even just nasty comment. We all come onto KP for different reasons and some often and some not.
Why should a few unpleasant people ruin it for us all. We all need to stick together against the yuck in this world.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree. I have not seen the posts you all are referring to. I don’t even know where the Attic is.


----------



## jcp-yarn (Jul 15, 2017)

vikicooks said:


> The Ravelry groups are not to be seen as competition to KP, rather as a place to stay in touch in case this place is gone one morning. You can be in both.


Exactly! Thanks, vikicooks. :sm24:


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Shame to see you leaving. There are so many useful posts related to knitting or crochet. I used to subscribe to the Solarium but got barred and subscribed to the Attic for a long time and quite enjoyed many of the exchanges, but it just got to unpleasant and so I unsubscribed. I look at the pictures and the machine knitting most days and enjoy the pattern requests and offers, together with Main and GCC. Some participants are just fountains of knowledge and SUPER helpful. Several must spend a lot of time every day trying to answer many questions and I salute and thank them. But politics, no more for me... I'll continue to read the Guardian and the BBC on line ...


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree with all who say "ignore what you don't like and just enjoy the topics you are interested in.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Amen!!!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Same here!


faigiezipper said:


> I agree. I have not seen the posts you all are referring to. I don't even know where the Attic is.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just pass over the inappropriate. It would be a shame to miss the learning experience


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunny70 said:


> I just consider the source and move on. Don't let the them keep you from enjoying the wonderful people and info found here.


DITTO!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

We can not let these mean people win!! We must show them we are a united group! They are not the important ones! We are,,, please stay!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

We can not let these mean people win!! We must show them we are a united group! They are not the important ones! We are,,, please stay!


----------



## sherisails (Dec 5, 2016)

I love this site! I only click on those things that interest me and have not had the problems some of you have mentioned. I do get weary of the political stuff at times but I just move on to the next topic, just like on FB, I "unfollow" threads I'm not interested in. I have learned so much through this site and it is the first thing I read each morning before going to work.


----------



## backtoit (Mar 25, 2017)

AdeleRM said:


> Perhaps you just need to change the sections of KP that you subscribe to. I only subscribe to Main, Pictures, Machine Knitting and Other Crafts; I have not noticed any 'decay.'


I agree with this. Those are the only sections I see and I am not aware of the "nastiness" you refer to. Maybe edit your viewing preferences first before you leave completely. I would hate to see you go!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

There are negative and Postive people here and sounds to me like some people are jumping ship before all the sales or whatever is going to happen here you also get this on a job too!! Do you bail or stay?? Wishinyou all the best that are leaving!!


----------



## ellenpran (Oct 20, 2012)

I pick and choose what I read. This is my morning with a cup of coffee and KP. If there are negative people posting. Just don't read it. Love KP


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

By leaving and continually posting about these issues is giving these “people” exactly what they want and you’re stooping to their level. IMHO. “LET IT GO!!!!!!”


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Hopefully you will reconsider after a short period that you are away. What is it that your missing or looking for?


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Sunny70 said:


> I just consider the source and move on. Don't let the them keep you from enjoying the wonderful people and info found here.


My feelings exactly. I refuse to let a few mean people spoil the enjoyment, advice, and laughs I get belonging to this forum.


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Have cousins in Chewelah, sorry to see you go.


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm not sure I understand where all these negative comments are. I open my email each morning and it takes me to this page. Apparently, there are other pages that I'm not aware of where the negative comments are. I don't comment often and I don't read every post (I'm not a crocheter and I no longer knit for babies) but I enjoy seeing the pictures of projects. I don't plan on leaving as long as this page appears.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> I fully understand your opinion, and share that sentiment. I've been following less lately and will probably drop out also. I've joined the forum on Ravelry, but find it harder to navigate. Perhaps KP's demise is what the owners have in mind. So sad.


This makes me so sad. You were one of the very first to be super helpful and supportive to me as a new knitter. I respect and learn constantly from your responses to others and sincerely hope you remain on the site. If not, my eternal thanks for being the kind of person you are. You helped me along a path that has given me ( and my family and friends for whom I knit) endless enjoyment.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> I understand your reasoning. I, too, dislike so many of the comments--but, I find if I remain on the "newest & active" topics....most of these posters are positive. A majority of the "nasty" posts end up in the "Attic"--which is as disgusting as those who post. All you have to do is read the "Attic" once to know how crude some people are--and once was enough for me.
> 
> Regret your departure--take care. We have so many wonderful posters who are humble, kind, understanding and really great listeners! Kudos to them--and forget the trashy ones!


YES! YES! YES! Hopefully, they will come back and we will welcome them!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I haven't had the problems some others apparently have had. I don't plan to leave. I signed in on the Ravelry forum "in case". This post mentioned the Attic. I know it exists, but don't know where. I try to remain positive in my comments.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> I wonder just how many less posts there are since old Admin is mia? That is where the income comes from, each post. Perhaps they will think it turned out to be less lucrative than expected and will get with the program and monitor more, or maybe they think KP is a benign entity of little old ladies Knitting, you know stereotyping, lol!
> Boy I would miss the nice postings but do quit reading quicker on some posts because politics jumps right in.
> You will still have the ability to see all and enjoy the sharing even if you don't look or post everyday. If I had known I was going to be into perpetuity on this forum I would not have joined but I knew nothing about forums , the net etc. and did not research that part. I certainly would get more knitting done if I didn't open KP.
> Happy Knitting to you.


I agree, but my KP education would suffer, so I am staying!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

hepsubah said:


> This used to be such a wonderful forum, and I loved it. Lately, though, it seems to be going downhill and picking up speed. Some of the things I see on here are not helpful at all, so I am bowing out. Thanks to all who have helped me over the years, with advice, instructions, patterns, etc., and I hope I have helped a few others.


Please reconsider. If the good guys, like you, hang in here...KP will be the better for it. Ignore the trouble makers. Without attention, they will go away.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

If I open a post and don’t like where it’s going, I close it. I don’t usually read about crochet because I don’t do crochet. I love to look at your pictures, and I LOVE the funnies, but I don’t open every post.

As long as there are lovely friends and the great advice I get, I’ll continue having breakfast with my friends. I’d miss it dreadfully if you weren’t here. I plan to stay unless it turns into something I can’t live with, but gosh, I hope it doesn’t! 

I haven’t gotten into this conversation before, thinking I’ll just ignore the bad stuff. I don’t have a knitting group where I live and y’all are the only place I can go for good yarn talk. Please don’t leave.


----------



## paigeken (Jan 9, 2018)

What is the attic? I am new here and have been feeling that I am not really navigating my way around very well and now you mention a section called the attic that I cannot find so I know I am not navigating very well.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

cbjllinda said:


> why are you still here if you are so big on the raverly group. ? just curious


Hi cbjllinda - the thing is: folks are allowed to belong to more than one group. Though I have not yet done so I understand the people joining the Revelry group are doing so because it is made up of KP members they would not like to lose track of.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I only read a few things on main, pictures, machine knitting and craft sections. No problems at all!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

If you don’t like the Attic, don’t go there. That has been my solution.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I subscribe to new topics, main, pictures, user submitted, general chit chat and links and resources. I, too, just move on when I don't care for the way the thread is going. I have seen the very negative responses to posts, hurtful and unnecessary, and have stumbled on the porn in these sections, but it all started about December. (I think that is about the time that admin came up missing.) I moved on to other threads, but it disturbs me that there are people out there that want to do damage to our warm and welcoming site. I plan on staying.


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm sorry you're leaving. I mainly look at the New postings and the Pictures and rarely see anything negative there. I didn't know there was an 'attic' and I won't be looking for it. I've been on Ravelry for a while now and it gets easier to navigate as you use it. Take care.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

When you go, "they" win. jberg


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-24-1.html

For those unable to "locate" the Attic, the above is a direct link.

Below is a link to the solarium.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-116-1.html

Please look at both. I think you'll find that the members belonging to the "slumatarium" ....craftygal58, glengirl, trout, and pokieokie are amoung the biggest trouble makers on KP. Disagree with something they post? Full out frontal attack. They claim to despise the people in the Attic, but that's where they spend the majority of their time.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

hilltopper said:


> Hi cbjllinda - the thing is: folks are allowed to belong to more than one group. Though I have not yet done so I understand the people joining the Revelry group are doing so because it is made up of KP members they would not like to lose track of.


I have found this to be the case, too. I am now a member of Ravelry so I will join their Knitting and Crochet Paradise group but only if KP disappears. It is a good way to reconnect with those whose posts are our favorites.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

hepsubah said:


> This used to be such a wonderful forum, and I loved it. Lately, though, it seems to be going downhill and picking up speed. Some of the things I see on here are not helpful at all, so I am bowing out. Thanks to all who have helped me over the years, with advice, instructions, patterns, etc., and I hope I have helped a few others.


That's kind of like cutting off your nose to spite your face, is it not? I hope you will re-think your intentions.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

hepsubah said:


> This used to be such a wonderful forum, and I loved it. Lately, though, it seems to be going downhill and picking up speed. Some of the things I see on here are not helpful at all, so I am bowing out. Thanks to all who have helped me over the years, with advice, instructions, patterns, etc., and I hope I have helped a few others.


It is still a wonderful forum,this is just a flare up someone starts it and it goes on forever. People are getting something out of it or they wouldn't be as long as 28 pages.I don't care for the bs either so I don't read but the stuff I enjoy. This coulden't keep going if it wasn't followed attention is attention. Some of these girls are truly miserable in life you can see it .


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

mlab said:


> Shame to see you leaving. There are so many useful posts related to knitting or crochet. I used to subscribe to the Solarium but got barred and subscribed to the Attic for a long time and quite enjoyed many of the exchanges, but it just got to unpleasant and so I unsubscribed. I look at the pictures and the machine knitting most days and enjoy the pattern requests and offers, together with Main and GCC. Some participants are just fountains of knowledge and SUPER helpful. Several must spend a lot of time every day trying to answer many questions and I salute and thank them. But politics, no more for me... I'll continue to read the Guardian and the BBC on line ...


Thank you , you said it so much better then I did. Read what you want life's to short for ugly


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I love KP I will go down with the ship!soo many nice helpful people here. Hopefully we will keep KP going on


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I hate to see you go, also. If all of the people who don't like ugly people, who don't like quarrelers and trolls, leave we won't have any reason to be here.

For those saying just stick to certain sections, that doesn't work anymore since we don't have anyone moderating the site. People are posting inflaming topics in any section right now. Also, I go to read a perfectly reasonable knitting comment or question and trouble makers have to slip in their topic. It's very disheartening.

I believe for now we just need to skip over the unkind and inflammatory posts and comments and try to ignore them. It's hard sometimes, I know. But we need kind-hearted people who love knitting and crocheting here so 

PLEASE DON'T GO...OR THEY WIN.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-24-1.html
> 
> For those unable to "locate" the Attic, the above is a direct link.
> 
> ...


This is what we don't need on the forum. This is why people are leaving, because of the last portion of your comment.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

Kitchenergal said:


> That's kind of like cutting off your nose to spite your face, is it not? I hope you will re-think your intentions.


Amen


----------



## nanaakb1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I found how to get there but have no desire.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> I do not subscribe to The Attic or General Chit-Chat, but enjoy Main, User Submitted, and Pattern Requests. I guess this why I haven't seen all the nastiness referred to other than the occasional item mis-posted in Main. "They" say ignorance is bliss, so I'm happy with 95% of the content on My KP and have no plans to leave. I am pretty-much house-bound due to health problems so KP is an important part of my day. Three or four times a day my KP friends drop in to "visit" and we talk about all sorts of good and interesting things.
> 
> Those who are leaving have every right to do so, but I will not let the trolls and other mean-spirited people ruin what, for me, is a very good thing. Just sayin'.


Me too this is my social connection to the outside world I am the care giver I would miss this form look forward to reading it every morning plus the advise is great


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

Love KP. And like fb, TV, and newspapers, I am selective. There is so much that's good about KP. It's still well worth it! STAY and be selective!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

DebHow78 said:


> This is what we don't need on the forum. This is why people are leaving, because of the last portion of your comment.


I believe the point of her post, is it seems everyone keeps referring to the attic as the only bad place, and in fairness the solarium is no different. 
Plus, your remark was a little snide don't ya think?


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

I love this site. Sorry to hear you must go, but I am not abandoning ship.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I absolutely, positively refuse to allow the nitwits and folks with mental/emotional problems drive me away. 
I simply ignore the fools and get on with my own life.
This forum is too good to let a few @#&!heads drive me away :sm18:


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm not leaving. Why let a few nasties push me out of a forum I enjoy. I read what interests me and skip over what doesn't.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

DebHow78 said:


> This is what we don't need on the forum. This is why people are leaving, because of the last portion of your comment.


You're entitled to your opinion, as I am mine. But if you've read any of the posts made by those I mentioned you'll find that they tend to be on the nasty side.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-24-1.html
> 
> For those unable to "locate" the Attic, the above is a direct link.
> 
> ...


It's probably just me, but this calling out of people, us vs. them, is precisely what I detest on this site. Not why I joined. I realize it's not up to me what kind of site this is, but it's up to me whether I decide to waste my time here.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> I believe the point of her post, is it seems everyone keeps referring to the attic as the only bad place, and in fairness the solarium is no different.
> Plus, your remark was a little snide don't ya think?


It wasn't snide. I am saying that one of the reason people are leaving is the name-calling and talking bad about other members. That needs to stop.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

DebHow78 said:


> It wasn't snide. I am saying that one of the reason people are leaving is the name-calling and talking bad about other members. That needs to stop.


I apologize, I read it as snide, see..this happens frequently, not just by me. 
Misinterpretation. 
I agree, it does need to stop, but we can police ourselves, I opted out of the attic after having been there since day one, maybe someday I will return to the attic, but right now if really offers me nothing.
It was a great spot, where we discussed so many topics, from cleaning, cooking, knitting help, laughter, etc. it was not all bad, but lately seems just to be a squabble. My solution was to change what I look at here..much more joyful.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

DebHow78 said:


> I hate to see you go, also. If all of the people who don't like ugly people, who don't like quarrelers and trolls, leave we won't have any reason to be here.
> 
> For those saying just stick to certain sections, that doesn't work anymore since we don't have anyone moderating the site. People are posting inflaming topics in any section right now. Also, I go to read a perfectly reasonable knitting comment or question and trouble makers have to slip in their topic. It's very disheartening.
> 
> ...


You are right. They love attention. If we don't give it to them, they'll find a swamp somewhere that will welcome them.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

DebHow78 said:


> It wasn't snide. I am saying that one of the reason people are leaving is the name-calling and talking bad about other members. That needs to stop.


That's not the primary reason for their leaving. Its lack of Administration and monitoring of the site. Topics in the wrong section, the proliferation of trolls, the fact that the forum has become the P&P forum (politics & porn), and the continued and ongoing pop-up problems. Those are the primary reasons I'm hearing for the mass exodus.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> That's not the primary reason for their leaving. Its lack of Administration and monitoring of the site. Topics in the wrong section, the proliferation of trolls, the fact that the forum has become the P&P forum (politics & porn), and the continued and ongoing pop-up problems. Those are the primary reasons I'm hearing for the mass exodus.


Here's hoping all of this on the administrative end will be sorted out. For now its best to ignore the nasty remarks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-24-1.html
> 
> For those unable to "locate" the Attic, the above is a direct link.
> 
> ...


This is one of the reason's some want to leave. Leave it in the Attic . If you don't bring it down here it would be a lot better.

Always remember ladies we have people who get on our nerves in our lives off of KP. What do we do when we see those who are just plain off the top mean. We just leave them out of our lives. So do the same here. Just move on and enjoy the good parts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I apologize, I read it as snide, see..this happens frequently, not just by me.
> Misinterpretation.
> I agree, it does need to stop, but we can police ourselves, I opted out of the attic after having been there since day one, maybe someday I will return to the attic, but right now if really offers me nothing.
> It was a great spot, where we discussed so many topics, from cleaning, cooking, knitting help, laughter, etc. it was not all bad, but lately seems just to be a squabble. My solution was to change what I look at here..much more joyful.


 :sm24:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> That's not the primary reason for their leaving. Its lack of Administration and monitoring of the site. Topics in the wrong section, the proliferation of trolls, the fact that the forum has become the P&P forum (politics & porn), and the continued and ongoing pop-up problems. Those are the primary reasons I'm hearing for the mass exodus.


I have not had a troll problem on here in several years. Perhaps it is your computer that is not up to date? Also, there is a way you can stop the pop ups. I don't get any because I have a program that eliminates them. I haven't noticed a topic in a wrong section but I only subscribe to Main.
I just pass over topics that don't interest me.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> This is one of the reason's some want to leave. Leave it in the Attic . If you don't bring it down here it would be a lot better.
> 
> Always remember ladies we have people who get on our nerves in our lives off of KP. What do we do when we see those who are just plain off the top mean. We just leave them out of our lives. So do the same here. Just move on and enjoy the good parts.


I don't know the origin of this saying but here it is: "When you see crazy coming, cross the street."


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

hildy3 said:
 

> I agree, but my KP education would suffer, so I am staying!


I have grown as a knitter the last few years because of KP but I still don't like the idea of perpetuity in anything public.
Guess it doesn't matter though, I don't believe I have made any permanent nasty remarks, sure I would have been called on it, the barometer of would I care if my children read it when I am gone, idea. 
Oh, I did very politely and succinctly and perhaps the poster didn't even realize they were being taken to task, respond to one member that used to post nasty, put down women jokes, without warnings in the heading, insulted me and my husband after my reply. And being as I haven't seen one Knitting/Crochet post from said member in many years, , there is no need, for me, to read the posts. Out of sight , out of mind for the mundane.
My Ladies group, I am the only knitter now, love to see all your pictures, they are most impressed with the talent on KP.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry to see you go


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Again I must be missing something. I never read the attic so miss all the drama.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do have to agree there is one topic on the Attic that is very good. The rest needs to be ignored. 

When brought down here just pass it by. When someone makes a nasty comment just pass on.

There are enough good places to read and post. 

Soon there may be a new Admin . From what I have learned they will be more in control then even last Admin. That is if rumors are real, so just hang on for a bit things may change. 

Until then just skip what upsets you and hope rumors are true. If not you can leave for a while you are never removed from this site even if you leave. Your name and membership is always here.

Take a break if you must , we all sometimes get fed up with it all. But do feel free to return and enjoy all this site has to offer.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Please reconsider we would miss you very much. I believe you helped me once, hard to remember. If all the nice people quit it will be sad. I enjoy this site and have quit posting due to remarks being made, regardless of what is said.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have not had a troll problem on here in several years. Perhaps it is your computer that is not up to date? Also, there is a way you can stop the pop ups. I don't get any because I have a program that eliminates them. I haven't noticed a topic in a wrong section but I only subscribe to Main.
> I just pass over topics that don't interest me.


My computer is up to date. I have no problem with any of the items I mentioned, simply pointing out those are some of the reasons people are leaving.

There are trolls here, you just don't realize who it is.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

AdeleRM said:


> Perhaps you just need to change the sections of KP that you subscribe to. I only subscribe to Main, Pictures, Machine Knitting and Other Crafts; I have not noticed any 'decay.'


 :sm24:


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> I am completely changing the subject, but I saw that you are from Sacramento which has been in our local news lately. Two weeks ago, a skier disappeared off whiteface mt, the fear was that he fell and was off trail, injured. 140 volunteers looked ( during a storm) for him for 6 days. On the 7th day, he called his wife from Sacramento, saying he thought he had a head injury and was very confused.said a trucker picked him up and drove him 44 hours and let him out at a car rental place. He had his credit card, $1000 in cash, ski pants and helmet on ( but did get a hair cut). Of course, people here are crying BS! So, now at the top of Whiteface Mt, there is a new trail sign saying 'Sacramento,2000 mi that way. The other is a joke that there is a portal that takes you to Sacramento.


How funny. I also live in Sacramento. I really want to find out "the rest of the story"!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> My computer is up to date. I have no problem with any of the items I mentioned, simply pointing out those are some of the reasons people are leaving.
> 
> There are trolls here, you just don't realize who it is.


Several years ago we had a troll. There was no doubt at all about that one. It was THERE. I just can't see the evidence this time. Which makes me think my security system is heading it off at the pass.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear some of you are leaving. I'm staying. If I don't like something, I just skip over it. All in all, I think most everyone here is great, very helpful. Nothing is perfect. I hope you find another site that you enjoy...or come back!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

hepsubah said:


> This used to be such a wonderful forum, and I loved it. Lately, though, it seems to be going downhill and picking up speed. Some of the things I see on here are not helpful at all, so I am bowing out. Thanks to all who have helped me over the years, with advice, instructions, patterns, etc., and I hope I have helped a few others.


Don't give up on a list of great people who have shared so much with all of us. If the good guys keep jumping ship all that will be left is unhappy people who live by making others miserable. We need to build on the strengths of each other and we will come out the winners. Good shall prevail. jmo


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

I am NOT leaving. It took me a bit of time to learn to navigate the site, but I am much happier now after taking the time to do so. Most of the people here are wonderful, but as I said in another post, there are a few that seem to be unable to express themselves with civility. I put the worst offenders on my Ignore List(only 3 since 2015) and also avoid participating in any thread they are a part of. If I avoid certain subject matter it is never a problem. I am NOT going to allow the people mentioned, drive me away from something I enjoy. I have so many heath challenges it is overwhelming at times and I am NOT going to allow anyone to take away one of my few guilty pleasures, reading KP.



sylviaelliott said:


> me too. i will not be opening this site anymore. shame as i have enjoyed it for many years. i enjoyed the swaps until they finished and have run off some wonderful patterns for the premmies.
> goodbye


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

vikicooks said:


> I do not see myself as a disgusting person, I read and post there often. But you are welcome to your opinion.


Ditto here. The Attic gets quite political, as does the Solarium, so if people are really offended by politics, you are free to skip those sections.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-24-1.html
> 
> For those unable to "locate" the Attic, the above is a direct link.
> 
> ...


Good summation!! I like the Attic, but you need to wear armor into the Solarium, they are downright vicious.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I've come to the point of reading only the machine knit section (my fav) and search for specific things in hand knit, crochet or other crafts. I do click on latest pictures, and comment on many of those. The rest, no matter what section i'm in, I ignore because of all the negativity.
JMHO
Marge


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

WendyMargaret said:


> You are so right. The forum is a time user (hopefully not a waster)
> But, you add lots of good info and advice. Hang in there. We need you.


I'll second that.

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

MKDesigner said:


> I've come to the point of reading only the machine knit section (my fav) and search for specific things in hand knit, crochet or other crafts. I do click on latest pictures, and comment on many of those. The rest, no matter what section i'm in, I ignore because of all the negativity.
> JMHO
> Marge


Off topic: I have to comment on the very beautiful cat in your avatar. I am a cat lover myself and have one that runs my life.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> I am completely changing the subject, but I saw that you are from Sacramento which has been in our local news lately. Two weeks ago, a skier disappeared off whiteface mt, the fear was that he fell and was off trail, injured. 140 volunteers looked ( during a storm) for him for 6 days. On the 7th day, he called his wife from Sacramento, saying he thought he had a head injury and was very confused.said a trucker picked him up and drove him 44 hours and let him out at a car rental place. He had his credit card, $1000 in cash, ski pants and helmet on ( but did get a hair cut). Of course, people here are crying BS! So, now at the top of Whiteface Mt, there is a new trail sign saying 'Sacramento,2000 mi that way. The other is a joke that there is a portal that takes you to Sacramento.


I am laughing at your story. I find that skiers have a wonderful sense of humor, i.e., "Sacramento, 2000 mi that way." So funny. I've skied Whiteface and if I ever go back I would avoid the trail to Sacramento. lol


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Maybe I am missing something, but I think most of the posters are helpful, supportive and encouraging. Sometimes input could be taken in ways that are not meant. It's easy to focus on those who are mean. Better to just ignore them.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm going to stay as long as their are posts made, I've only been knitting for a bit over 2 years, without KP I wouldn't have had the confidence to try all I have....I do spend a bit to much time here though ????


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

hepsubah said:


> This used to be such a wonderful forum, and I loved it. Lately, though, it seems to be going downhill and picking up speed. Some of the things I see on here are not helpful at all, so I am bowing out. Thanks to all who have helped me over the years, with advice, instructions, patterns, etc., and I hope I have helped a few others.


Hope you send a note to Admin saying why you are leaving. Another option is if you've listed the Attic or Solarium as "watching" take them off your list. You'd likely miss a lot of bad stuff.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't know what I subscribe to but I get the digest everyday and just go into the posts that I think would be interesting. I have not seen any of the things that people are complaining about. I love posting pictures of things I make as this site makes you feel good about yourself.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

cbjllinda said:


> sorry to see you go but all groups have people that drive you crazy and say things that they should not but that is life. if you bow out on every bad thing that happens you are going to wind up all by yourself. there are so many good things that go on here to make up for any of the bad. life long friendships and knitting or chrocheting which is why this group was started in the first place. I have loved this group for a long time now and will not give up on it because a few people have decided that they want to get everyone into a new group. I have not had any of the problems they have been talking about. occasionally people will get carried away on a topic that has absolutely nothing at all to do with knitting or chorcheting but when that happens you have the option to ignore and and click on something else. it is much like your television. if you see something you don't like on t.v. do your throw out the t.v? just my opinion.


That's not what the point i. It's the SAME people in KP and Ravelry--in case KP is shut down. Not a competition!!. You need to read and not jump to conclusions. Nobody is stealing anyone. It's to everyones advantage. Join or don't join,no ones forcing you--make up your own mind and let others exercise their right to choose as well.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> Hope you send a note to Admin saying why you are leaving. Another option is if you've listed the Attic or Solarium as "watching" take them off your list. You'd likely miss a lot of bad stuff.


There is no adm since Dec. of 2017.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I understand your frustration. But you will be missed. Perhaps after a bit you will try again. Blessings to you and may you find joy as you continue knitting and/or crocheting.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry to see anyone leave. I've learned so much from you all and I'm sticking around. I just read the digest and have not experienced most of the problems others have. It's a big wide world out there with lots of opinions. It's my choice to read what I want and skip over the rest.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jazzyjude123 said:


> That's not what the point !! It's the SAME people in KP and Ravelry--in case KP is shut down. Not a competition!!. You need to read and not jump to conclusions. Nobody is stealing anyone. It's to everyone's advantage. Join or don't join, no one's forcing you--make up your own mind and let others exercise their right to choose as well.


Well put!!!
I like the idea of the wholesale instruction being doled out on Ravelry about how to use it. Just like here, someone asks a question, and dozens more learn from the answers from fellow KPers, with whom we feel some sense of community. I've learned more about using Ravelry's groups in the last few days than in all the years I've been a Ravelry member. I'm Raveler #22198, having been on the waiting list for months to receive my invitation to join back in 2007.


----------



## Knitcatz (Mar 18, 2013)

For those of you who are receiving negative comments, you can go to your profile and unsubscribe to the areas that you do not enjoy. You do not have to receive all the topics.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Choosing to leave is certainly your option. I have only seen the complaints, but not what people are complaining about. If you are offended, it’s a simple matter to page back and not read whatever offends you. Block people who annoy you, there is no reason to read tirades. I am choosing not to read any more complaints about the forum. They are a downer I dont need.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitcatz said:


> For those of you who are receiving negative comments, you can go to your profile and unsubscribe to the areas that you do not enjoy. You do not have to receive all the topics.


While Admin was on the job, that worked. Admin seems to have been absent since around Christmastime. All kinds of misplaced topics are to be found in just about every section, including at least four new users who posted pure XXX-rated porn. So, unsubscribing doesn't always keep the unwanted topics out of view anymore.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lilydragon just started a group on Ravelry for all of us Kp'ers. Its called "Knitting and Crochet Paradise".


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Renee50 said:


> Lilydragon just started a group on Ravelry for all of us Kp'ers. Its called "Knitting and Crochet Paradise".


Link: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> I understand your reasoning. I, too, dislike so many of the comments--but, I find if I remain on the "newest & active" topics....most of these posters are positive. A majority of the "nasty" posts end up in the "Attic"--which is as disgusting as those who post. All you have to do is read the "Attic" once to know how crude some people are--and once was enough for me.
> 
> Regret your departure--take care. We have so many wonderful posters who are humble, kind, understanding and really great listeners! Kudos to them--and forget the trashy ones!


I post in the Attic and I don't think that anything that I post is "disgusting". And I find it really strange that when the talk gets around to "disgusting" or "rude" or any of those types, it's always The Attic that gets the blame. Has anyone else tried to look at what's posted in The Solarium? If you do, and you say anything negative about something you read there, be prepared to get bashed and run out and possibly "ignored" as well. And a LOT of the stuff that people find so disgusting in the Attic is because the people from The Solarium start posting on other people's topics and just take over the conversations with their extremely long, boring and very often bashing posts.

I'm not condoning bashing on either side of the issue but it's extremely disheartening to be having a civilized conversation only to have several people come in and start trouble. I'm also not saying that it's all one sided, either. I've seen rudeness and bad behavior from both sides. I just wish we could all learn to be nice to each other.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> ... I just wish we could all learn to be nice to each other.


And every known religion has been preaching that since the dawn of time, to little avail. It's a great goal, but I'm not holding my breath waiting for it to be reality.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

We have been invaded by some nasty trolls. Hopefully they will be removed and we can go on--dont give up!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> We have been invaded by some nasty trolls. Hopefully they will be removed and we can go on--dont give up!


Be removed by whom? Admin seems to be doing something _other_ than minding the shop ... since around Christmastime. 
Trolls remain.
Pornographic posts and posters remain.
Misplaced topics remain in the wrong sections.
Posters who're not entitled to sell, are selling.
Topics that are supposed to be split after 99 pages are still going after over 200.

Things will not improve if Admin remains absent. 
Such a forum as this requires background maintenance, if it's to continue.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> We have been invaded by some nasty trolls. Hopefully they will be removed and we can go on--dont give up!


I haven't seen any trolls. I am wondering if my anti-virus program is removing them? I remember a troll a few years ago on this site but it was removed pronto by Admin.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Usually I don't post on topics by people that I know are among the "trouble makers"...but, because Admin hasn't been around to move topics from the wrong sections to the right ones, I accidently posted on one that was in the "Main" section when it wasn't supposed to be. My second mistake was when I didn't notice the author of the topic....and when I posted something which, I admit, was snide, the author came back at me with a vengeance, as did another of the same group. I said that I hadn't realized whose topic I was on but that I would back out and unwatch the topic....she said that I wouldn't be missed. I'm ashamed to say that I couldn't help myself, I had to go back and see what else they had said about me. There wasn't anything inflammatory but it was actually kind of funny. The only thing I took offense to was when they said that I actually LIKE Trump....Now THAT hurt my feelings...LOL


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy I chose not to have "the attic" show in my choices when it started. If this isn't fun and pleasant- what are we here for?


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

cbjllinda said:


> why are you still here if you are so big on the raverly group. ? just curious


This seems a little bit harsh. Why can't this person enjoy both sites? I thought everyone was welcome here, not just those who would never view another site, too! A lot of posters have said that Ravelry is a back up site for them. If this site closed, I would get so much more done in a day and definitely would not join another site. I have already printed way more patterns than I will live long enough to create! Hopefully, people will stay here. I have learned so much from this site and have really enjoyed all the chit-chat postings. It's like having a group of adult friends that you don't have to go anywhere to meet!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dottie Kon said:


> ... *It's like having a group of adult friends that you don't have to go anywhere to meet!*


Exactly!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I haven't seen any trolls. I am wondering if my anti-virus program is removing them? I remember a troll a few years ago on this site but it was removed pronto by Admin.


It's not your anti-virus that's preventing them. They are people like Amy,Glen Girl,pokie etc. That's who the trolls are. There were porno posters as well!! They are still listed as users with their pictures. You're just lucky you have not accidentally clicked on them. They do exist. It's not your anti-virus program,as they are not computer viruses. They are real people.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jazzyjude123 said:


> It's not your anti-virus that's preventing them. They are people like Amy,Glen Girl,pokie etc. That's who the trolls are. There were porno posters as well!! They are still listed as users with their pictures. You're just lucky you have not accidentally clicked on them. They do exist. It's not your anti-virus program,as they are not computer viruses. *They are real people.*


Very poor excuses thereof! :sm25:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

jazzyjude123 said:


> It's not your anti-virus that's preventing them. They are people like Amy,Glen Girl,pokie etc. That's who the trolls are. There were porno posters as well!! They are still listed as users with their pictures. You're just lucky you have not accidentally clicked on them. They do exist. It's not your anti-virus program,as they are not computer viruses. They are real people.


Well, they aren't exactly the kind of trolls I mean. The one we had a few years ago was sort of an automated thing that was ugly and popped up on posts. It was only there for a day and Admin, I suppose, removed it. That is the only time I ever complained to Admin but I am sure many more did. Perhaps some other members remembered it? I would estimate it was about 5 years ago.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Well, they aren't exactly the kind of trolls I mean. The one we had a few years ago was sort of an automated thing that was ugly and popped up on posts. It was only there for a day and Admin, I suppose, removed it. That is the only time I ever complained to Admin but I am sure many more did. Perhaps some other members remembered it? I would estimate it was about 5 years ago.


The proper term for such pop-ups is beyond my ken. Internet trolls are a whole _other_ thing, and they are living people, though none I'd want to meet in real life: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> I fully understand your opinion, and share that sentiment. I've been following less lately and will probably drop out also. I've joined the forum on Ravelry, but find it harder to navigate. Perhaps KP's demise is what the owners have in mind. So sad.


As I have not been getting this sort of thing I find it hard to understand. I am quite a particular sort of person who would not like anything that was not nice. Others say that the majority of users are good, so lets not let the others rule and take over. Ravelry will be made up of all sorts of people too. That's life. If we all leave and leave them to it they will have achieved what they set out to do.


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> I wonder just how many less posts there are since old Admin is mia? That is where the income comes from, each post. Perhaps they will think it turned out to be less lucrative than expected and will get with the program and monitor more, or maybe they think KP is a benign entity of little old ladies Knitting, you know stereotyping, lol!
> Boy I would miss the nice postings but do quit reading quicker on some posts because politics jumps right in.
> You will still have the ability to see all and enjoy the sharing even if you don't look or post everyday. If I had known I was going to be into perpetuity on this forum I would not have joined but I knew nothing about forums , the net etc. and did not research that part. I certainly would get more knitting done if I didn't open KP.
> Happy Knitting to you.


I've been thinking on this ADMIN MIA. Perhaps the admin is sick or worse yet has passed away. The hosting and knittingparadise.com address could have been paid for several years in advance - I know my work pays for 
theirs 5 years in advance at a great discount compared to a yearly one. Everyone has been so critical of Admin when it may be the case that the person behind it is no longer with us and their family may know how to let us know or even to let us know at all. I pray that this is not the case, but it is a possibility.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

mperrone said:


> My feelings exactly. I refuse to let a few mean people spoil the enjoyment, advice, and laughs I get belonging to this forum.


Hey! I have changed my mind and I am staying! You are all exactly right about letting a few nasty people chase me away from a forum I very much like!


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Phoenix said:


> I post in the Attic and I don't think that anything that I post is "disgusting". And I find it really strange that when the talk gets around to "disgusting" or "rude" or any of those types, it's always The Attic that gets the blame. Has anyone else tried to look at what's posted in The Solarium? If you do, and you say anything negative about something you read there, be prepared to get bashed and run out and possibly "ignored" as well. And a LOT of the stuff that people find so disgusting in the Attic is because the people from The Solarium start posting on other people's topics and just take over the conversations with their extremely long, boring and very often bashing posts.
> 
> I'm not condoning bashing on either side of the issue but it's extremely disheartening to be having a civilized conversation only to have several people come in and start trouble. I'm also not saying that it's all one sided, either. I've seen rudeness and bad behavior from both sides. I just wish we could all learn to be nice to each other.


Well said!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

hepsubah said:


> Hey! I have changed my mind and I am staying! You are all exactly right about letting a few nasty people chase me away from a forum I very much like!


Happy to know you're staying! Will be looking for your lovely avatar so I don't miss any of your posts on the pages I frequent.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I post in the Attic and I don't think that anything that I post is "disgusting". And I find it really strange that when the talk gets around to "disgusting" or "rude" or any of those types, it's always The Attic that gets the blame. Has anyone else tried to look at what's posted in The Solarium? If you do, and you say anything negative about something you read there, be prepared to get bashed and run out and possibly "ignored" as well. And a LOT of the stuff that people find so disgusting in the Attic is because the people from The Solarium start posting on other people's topics and just take over the conversations with their extremely long, boring and very often bashing posts.
> 
> I'm not condoning bashing on either side of the issue but it's extremely disheartening to be having a civilized conversation only to have several people come in and start trouble. I'm also not saying that it's all one sided, either. I've seen rudeness and bad behavior from both sides. I just wish we could all learn to be nice to each other.


It seems as though anyone that has ever posted in or visited the Attic gets painted with that very broad brush, while those from the slumatarium can get away with anything. Hardly seems fair does it?

I tend to stay away from the political topics, and mostly post on the Cesspool topic since there is where most of the friendly chit chatting happens. I've yet to encounter the rudeness on that particular topic since _she who shan't be named _ was banned. Her new persona has yet to make an appearance on that particular topic, and here's hoping it stays that way.


----------



## JungleFritz (Feb 25, 2016)

hepsubah said:


> Hey! I have changed my mind and I am staying! You are all exactly right about letting a few nasty people chase me away from a forum I very much like!


Hurray! Glad you changed your mind!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Interes


Jessica-Jean said:


> The proper term for such pop-ups is beyond my ken. Internet trolls are a whole _other_ thing, and they are living people, though none I'd want to meet in real life: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


Interesting. I learn something new almost every day.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

OK. People continue to mention the Attic, the Solarium, the Slumatarium, and someone else mentions the Cesspool topic. I can guess about posting on the Cesspool topic(s), but have yet to figure out what or where the Attic and Solarium are. Not saying I want to go there, but don't like being ignorant about what's around and where it is. Can someone enlighten me please?


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been trying (for several years now) to develop a thick skin and just feel sorry for those whose lives are so miserable, they feel the need to share their misery with others. I think of them as the "Grumpies." I try to send them positive thoughts and wishes that their lives will be more pleasant, then, I try to let it all go. Sometimes more successfully than others- but I offer you this as an idea to keep your own mind peaceful. BTW- I'm not some hippie wacko- just an average person who was finding it difficult to deal with the negativity in the world and came up with this plan. If it helps others- all the better! Perhaps we should start a subgroup called the "anti-Grumps." Only for positive and up lifting posts.

I am concerned to hear that our admin is MIA. Can't any one of you wonderfully techy types track her down. She may need our help- Lord knows she's earned it over the years! I do believe it was all volunteer work on her behalf (although even if paid somehow- bless her for all the Grumpie's shes' dealt with!)


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

LakeHouseKnits said:


> OK. People continue to mention the Attic, the Solarium, the Slumatarium, and someone else mentions the Cesspool topic. I can guess about posting on the Cesspool topic(s), but have yet to figure out what or where the Attic and Solarium are. Not saying I want to go there, but don't like being ignorant about what's around and where it is. Can someone enlighten me please?


My post from earlier in this topic:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-526241-7.html#12052615


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Is anyone on another site that's similar to this one?
Please not Ravelry that one has to many groups 
I like this day to day conversation Hope we can all find another place to share and help each other


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

cainchar said:


> I've been trying (for several years now) to develop a thick skin and just feel sorry for those whose lives are so miserable, they feel the need to share their misery with others. I think of them as the "Grumpies." I try to send them positive thoughts and wishes that their lives will be more pleasant, then, I try to let it all go. Sometimes more successfully than others- but I offer you this as an idea to keep your own mind peaceful. BTW- I'm not some hippie wacko- just an average person who was finding it difficult to deal with the negativity in the world and came up with this plan. If it helps others- all the better! Perhaps we should start a subgroup called the "anti-Grumps." Only for positive and up lifting posts.
> 
> I am concerned to hear that our admin is MIA. Can't any one of you wonderfully techy types track her down. She may need our help- Lord knows she's earned it over the years! I do believe it was all volunteer work on her behalf (although even if paid somehow- bless her for all the Grumpie's shes' dealt with!)


Far as I know a man owned the forum, gets paid for every post by advertisers, is a money maker. Someone posted the logistics of the site, said made $138.00 per day and was worth $99,000.00, cannot find the post now but it was the legal description of ownership.
ETA, KP Web Analysis was the post .


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Far as I know a man owned the forum, gets paid for every post by advertisers, is a money maker. Someone posted the logistics of the site, said made $138.00 per day and was worth $99,000.00, cannot find the post now but it was the legal description of ownership.
> ETA, KP Web Analysis was the post .


How interesting. Surely then, there is a way to find out what is happening. I know something is up now- but our admin has been very efficient over the years. If she needs our help, I would like to contribute.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

cainchar said:


> How interesting. Surely then, there is a way to find out what is happening. I know something is up now- but our admin has been very efficient over the years. If she needs our help, I would like to contribute.


The only thing that I can think to contribute , being as it is a business, is for all of us to follow the rules. When and if there is someone new at the helm , perhaps the pop ups, the porn, the trolls etc. will be taken care of in a more timely manner.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

hepsubah said:


> Hey! I have changed my mind and I am staying! You are all exactly right about letting a few nasty people chase me away from a forum I very much like!


Great to hear. I haven't read all 12 pages but I know people wold have been supportive of you. Just skip over that which you don't like and look at the wonderful items people make an a daily basis. Well done you!!

Leanna x


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello hepsubah,

I am so glad that you reconsidered. There are so many good and knowledgeable people on this site, it would be a shame to leave. Just try not to read the posts from the people that upset you, or the topics/words that are not to your liking. This is what many of us do.

Kind regards,
Lilyan


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Only read what you are interested in reading. I've never read anything pornographic on this website.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

RandyPandy said:


> Only read what you are interested in reading. I've never read anything pornographic on this website.


I haven't seen any porno either. I am wondering if my security system is deleting it before I see it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RandyPandy said:


> Only read what you are interested in reading. I've never read anything pornographic on this website.





Joy Marshall said:


> I haven't seen any porno either. I am wondering if my security system is deleting it before I see it.


No, your computer's security system hasn't anything to do with what's posted on KP. 
If you _really_ want to see what's been posted on KP and - due to lack of an administrating Admin - is still there, have a look at the posts made by this set of dimwits:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=184364
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=184476
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=184396
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=184394

Were Admin doing his job as he was wont to do, they never would have posted more than their first post, and their posts would all have been deleted.

Someone is probably doing _some_ administrating duties, since none of those four have added any posts lately.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, your computer's security system hasn't anything to do with what's posted on KP.
> If you _really_ want to see what's been posted on KP and - due to lack of an administrating Admin - is still there, have a look at the posts made by this set of dimwits:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=184364
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=184476
> ...


I look at main. That is all.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I will choose not to look. Hey, I grew up with 5 brothers and am long married. Male genitalia is very, very low on my list of interests. Well, maybe nonexistent.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I look at main. That is all.


_Some_ of those posts were in Main. Just as well you missed them. Nothing new, but nothing anyone coming to a yarny site is either expecting or looking for.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I joined the new Ravelry group, but haven't been back. To me it a "lifeline" if KP disappears (Admin gone MIA, with not much interest shown in managing the site). I've only so much time and it is spent here on KP. Roughly fifty years ago, there was a huge brouhaha about more risqué things being shown on tv. My attitude then and now is I can always change the channel or turn the device off.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I enjoy a HEALTHY debate regarding both religion and politics and numerous other topics. But the operative word is healthy. I learn a lot on every devisive topic as long as it stays healthy. When it degenerates into personal attacks and name calling it is time for me to leave. My person preference is to not "unfollow" but because I get KP through the digest, I simple don't open topics if I feel they no longer hold my interest, don't answer my questions, I have nothing else to contribute or if they have devolved.

And since I worked in health care for over 40 years, 30+ as an RN, I don't find pictures of genitalia shocking. Instead the need to post such makes me rather sad.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

well said. Lets stick with it!


----------

